# Making picture frames



## dmc_md (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm looking for advice regarding making picture frames. I'm a photographer and I can't really afford to keep buying picture frames, so I'd like to start making my own. I think I can save a bunch of money and have better quality frames if I do it myself.

The thing is, I don't have a router, nor have I ever routed anything. I'm pretty handy and have a well stocked garage, but I have never needed a router before. So I'd like to get all the supplies I'm going to need.

I was thinking about going to Lowes and picking up the Bosch routing table ($179) as well as the Bosch router combo kit ($219). I was also thinking about getting the picture frame routing bit set off of ebay ($75). 

Is this the right way to go? Is there a cheaper and better way to go about it? 

I'll take all the advice I can get.

Thanks,
Darren Chapman


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I guess it depends on what kind of frames you want to make.
A router and router table is essential if you want to make your own frame mouldings, but you could just buy the mouldings and simply construct the frames yourself.
In that case, you wouldn't need the router and table. There are complete picture framing systems you could get if picture frames are all you will make.
I think Logan is one company that does them.
Post some pictures of the types of frames you would like to make, and then I'm sure we'll be able to help you better.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

There are a couple of aspects to frame making to consider, Darren, insofar as the tools you'll need. The first is making the moulding, for which a decent router table is essential. The second is cutting and fitting the frame members.

Although you can buy commercially-made frame moulding, I haven't found any pre-made moulding that I thought was suitable for framing photographs. The mouldings I found didn't have enough rabbets to hold both the glass and the print. 

When thinking about routing your own moulding, think of the shape in terms of multiple sequential cuts, sequenced such that you retain support surfaces to run against the fence and table.

When thinking through the cutting and mitering process, remember that the corresponding sides need to be _exactly_ the same length. I use a shooting board with a miter attachment to trim pieces.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm a photographer also and have made a few frames with wood left over from other projects. I can tell you it will be more expensive to make your own frames than to buy them but you will get much more enjoyment out of making them than the money it costs. Do you have a source of lumber? You will need thicker than easily obtained the s2s 1" for frames.


----------



## dmc_md (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, guys. I hadn't thought about the lumber issue. I figured I'd get it at home depot, but now I'm not so sure. I'll check that out before I buy anything.

Hopefully I'll be able to get started in the next few weeks. I'll post some pictures when/if I do.

Darren


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Darren

If you are not setup with a router table it's best to just buy picture frame stock, picture frame outlets are like gas stations you can almost find one in every shopping center, they will sale the wood stock you want to use, than you can cut it up..

Some of the good outlets for picture frames have racks and racks of stock at the right price...they buy in bulk from the lumber mill the norm.. 

=========



dmc_md said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for advice regarding making picture frames. I'm a photographer and I can't really afford to keep buying picture frames, so I'd like to start making my own. I think I can save a bunch of money and have better quality frames if I do it myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Ralph Barker said:


>


Nice Shooting-Board Ralph.
That is something that I'll have to make at some point in the near future.

Any chance of some more details?

Is the Mitre insert secured by the large hand screw into a threaded insert?


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

You really should post a few photos of the frames you would like to make. If they are fairly straight forward then an inexpensive miter box and a simple home made router table with a straight bit might be all you need.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Titus A Duxass said:


> Nice Shooting-Board Ralph.
> That is something that I'll have to make at some point in the near future.
> 
> Any chance of some more details?
> ...


I ran a (recessed) T-bolt all the way through, but a threaded insert would work, too.

I'll take a few more photos of the construction and adjustment features, and post them in a separate thread.


----------



## dmc_md (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, I bought all of the equipment from my original post. It'll take me a while to get it all set up and working how I want it. I found a lumber yard near me to get my supplies. I'll post some pics when I get started.

Thanks,
Darren


----------

